# Can you identify a saucepan for me?



## kdkrone (Sep 30, 2015)

I was watching Episode 3 of Jacques Pepin Heart and Soul, "Toast to Julia." He used the contoured saucepan (photo below) which I have not seen before. It seems like an old style with contemporary materials/design (Handle). Thanks in advance





  








saucepan with lid.JPG




__
kdkrone


__
Sep 30, 2015












  








saucepan.JPG




__
kdkrone


__
Sep 30, 2015












  








saucepan1.JPG




__
kdkrone


__
Sep 30, 2015


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I did some searching and it may be this cookware made by kitchenaid
[product="27603"]Kitchenaid Kccs10st Copper Core 10 Piece Set Cookware Stainless Steel [/product]


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

It is refreshing to see confirmation that "product placement" works!  Check the credits and see which cookware companies are listed.


----------



## harrisonh (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes, as someone said, this is product placement  and especially in this case, probably not what he uses in real life.

The bulging "belly" means that it will cook unevenly. A portion of the ingredients will not be exposed to the heat because the lower part is wider than the width of the contact area. This may be done to reduce the height, or might be just for cosmetics. A sloping side DOES have some function in a pan, but in a recurved pot, I can't think of any benefit



Cuisinart and Belgique (a macy's house brand) also make pots like these. Cuisinart calls their version of this their "contour" series, but it doesn't look like their handles

 Cuisinart often sponsors PBS shows, as BrianShaw said, I'd check the end credits


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm sure you're all correct. If I had to identify it, I would say it's a Ruffoni. I own a few.  I have an old risotto pan that I will only use when I make risotto.


----------

